
The Google Clips smart camera is now available for $249 - oldcynic
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/the-google-clips-smart-camera-is-now-available-for-249/
======
oldcynic
Secrets are lies, sharing is caring, privacy is theft. SeeChange

------
qubex
Reviewers are not enthusiastic.

